# Experience Buying from Shiny Bikes?



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone have experience with buying from Shiny Bikes out of the UK? They have great prices. Anyone have some good info about them or experience with them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

I haven't heard of them, but usually try not to get into overseas transactions because if you have any problems with damaged goods it is very difficult to settle...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no problem...*



bolt30 said:


> Anyone have experience with buying from Shiny Bikes out of the UK? They have great prices. Anyone have some good info about them or experience with them? Thanks in advance.


I bought two Campy 11 cranks from them. No problems at all.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*me too,,,,*

i got reynolds ouzo pro forks and a stem shipped to oz. good service no worries.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Be aware, Shiny Bikes sometimes uses UPS, especially for large items like wheels.

UPS is notorious for charging excessive customs "brokerage fees", in addition to the USA duties they _will_ collect.

OTOH, shipping via Royal Mail or Parcel Force, which hands-off to US Postal Service, is very unlikely to impose duties ... USPS just doesn't seem to bother with it, but YMMV.

In 5 UK purchases that arrived via USPS from various merchants, I've never had to pay any duties.

If in doubt, contact Shiny in advance to confirm shipping methods.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok in UK.Their site says they don't use UPS to the States http://www.shinybikes.com/pages.php?pageid=3


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

You can order through their site, and then find they don't have the item in stock after they charge your card. It took me a month to get a refund after they kept promising the items would arrive (but didn't) for a month. Even then I lost money on the exchange rates changing and transaction fees.

I have consistently found Ribble Cycles the best to deal with.


----------



## TBro (Jan 19, 2007)

*Shiny Bikes*

I just ordered and received a Campy Centaur Groupset from them without issue. They shipped it DHL to the U.S. and then had the USPS deliver it to my door. No duties, but there shouldn't be on bike parts. If they had used UPS for the delivery, I'd probably still be battling with them over duties and fees. I wouldn't hesitate buying from them again.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

TBro said:


> ... No duties, but there shouldn't be on bike parts....


Not so ... strictly speaking, certain categories of bike parts _are_ supposed to be dutiable, but it isn't always enforced, especially (thank goodness!) by the USPS. 

see:
http://hotdocs.usitc.gov/docs/tata/hts/bychapter/0901c87.pdf
starting at Heading 8712.00 , on about page 20.


----------



## mysilv (Jun 22, 2009)

I ordered some Finish Line Degreaser. The aerosol was knackered and I sent it back expecting a replacement. I waited a couple of weeks, no reply. Rang them up and got a big fat nothing. They said I'd used 2/3 of the can already and that they wouldnt give me anything. I'd only had the bloody can a week so how I could have used 2/3 when the aeorsol was knackered is beyond me! My advice, stick to more reliable sites like Wiggle or ChainReaction, at least you'll have some confidence of getting some level of customer service should a problem occur.


----------



## sergio789 (Nov 8, 2009)

have ordered a pair of sidi shoes from these guys. Will see how it works out. As soon as I have further comments either positive or negative, will post an update.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I also bought a Centaur groupset from ShinyBikes a few months ago, everything shipped fast and perfect to the USA. I would absolutely order from them again.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

bolt30 said:


> Anyone have experience with buying from Shiny Bikes out of the UK? They have great prices. Anyone have some good info about them or experience with them? Thanks in advance.


I've bought an entire record 11 groupo from them. Service was fast and I was impressed. Their prices are very good.


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

I purchased a Campagnolo Veloce groupset from them. I made a phone call to place the order. The package was shipped on a Tuesday and that Friday the package was delivered to my doorstep. When I spoke with them over the phone, I specifically requested no UPS. They shipped DHL and the delivery was fantastic.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

I bought a pair of wheels from them, good price paid with my card including postage
then got an email a week later to ask for more money for the postage.
I really had no choice would have lost too much with exchange rates and fees. I really do think the P&P they charge should be more clear


----------



## sergio789 (Nov 8, 2009)

hi all, got my sidi shoes. Nice and quick. Hassle free. No problems with availability. Can certainly recommend this shop. Will buy again from them. Cheers.


----------



## yongkun (Aug 9, 2010)

They are taking too long to confirm my address with my bank.


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

Have bought from them with no problems, Campag Centaur carbon ergopowers, best price around & quick shipping, I'm in the UK though.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bought a Dogma 60.1 from them a few months ago, no problem, and just bought a Dogma2 from them, so yeah I think they are okay :thumbsup:


----------



## NP28 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just wanted to warn everyone about Shiny Bikes.

I bought a pair of Gatorskin tyres from them in April and one developed a large split in the sidewall after four rides. It was big enough for a large portion of the inner tube to start spilling out of the tyre.

So I sent the tyre back and I was told that this was not eligible for a refund/replacement as it was cut by an object whilst cycling and was part of normal wear and tear.

I disputed this – as the gash was in such a position that it was impossible for me to ride at such an angle that would allow a sharp object to go through the tyre in that position. In addition, for an object to be sharp enough to have caused a gash that large it would certainly have punctured the inner tube within the tyre, which had not happened.

As we could not agree they said they would send the tyre back to their supplier for a second opinion and get back to me. They never did. During the next month I called them 8 times and the line was engaged or the phone was not picked up. I also e-mailed them 3 times. No reply.

I eventually contacted their supplier myself and they told me they had NOT received a tyre from Shiny Bikes. So basically for over a month I have had no idea who has the faulty tyre and Shiny Bikes are deliberately ignoring me. 

In the end I was able to get my money back from my credit card company. But if anyone is thinking of using shinybikes.com, be careful, if anything goes wrong they may try and scam you and ignore you too.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

"Scam" seems an inappopriate description of your problem, NP28. 
Failure of their customer service, yes, but certainly not a "scam", which is a willful intention to cheat or defraud.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

NP28 said:


> Just wanted to warn everyone about Shiny Bikes.
> ....


So there are only 4 threads about Shiny bikes on this site? That's the number of your posts and it seems you posted the same text in each of them. BTW: there are other web sites that discuss Shiny Bikes, maybe you can post there too so you really "warn everyone"?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Flat tires do happen. This reminds me of the guy on the Boy Scout outing who was "floored" when his bike had a flat, and wanted a free replacement tube. 

Maybe instead of sending the tire back to Continental they filed it under "Whiners" and put the buyer on ignore.


----------



## NP28 (Jun 30, 2012)

tom_h:

I don't know but they seem quite dodgy. I suddenly couldn't get through to them on numerous attempts, they didn't do what they said they would and I have never seen my tyre again.

Got Time:

Maybe the four posts was over the top, I just wanted to make sure everyone who asked a question about Shiny Bikes saw an answer. I have posted on other forums I frequent too.

Cinelli 82220:

If you read it you will see I didn't get a flat tyre.

I thought it was unreasonable that the sidewall should split on new tyres advertised with "DuraSkin polyamide mesh layer fabric on sidewalls protects the casing against cuts, punctures and abrasion".

Perhaps you accept a lot more from businesses than I do, but I just posted my story for the benefit of those who don't accept things.


----------



## Jayzzzzz (Jun 3, 2012)

i ordered a set of fulcum wheels from shiny, took them 1.5 weeks to dispatch it out and gave me a tracking number... i did some research and they are by far the cheapest i can find (even including postage) so if you are not in a hurry for your goods, its a good way to save if you are buying some pricy stuff... planning to buy a campy centaur groupset from them as well.

once i get my hand on the stuff i will see how the quality goes


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess it depends on whether they actually have the item "in stock" and how busy they are. I ordered a wheelset last night and it was shipped today. Usually delivery takes 3-4 days (to the USA); that's why shipping is so expensive.

BTW: "in stock" seems to mean different things to some shops. A local shop which also has an online presence listed a pair of brake pads "in stock". So I rode to their shop and the guy said "it's in stock at the vendor". Geez, thanks... However, they went out of their way to get it the next day.


----------



## Jayzzzzz (Jun 3, 2012)

placed an order on friday, realised i ordered the FD brazed on instead of clamp-on on friday night. Emailed them straight away, and got an email back on sat night saying they will amend the order and i will receive a notification on monday!

TOP NOTCH SERVICE!!


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

bolt30 said:


> Anyone have experience with buying from Shiny Bikes out of the UK? They have great prices. Anyone have some good info about them or experience with them? Thanks in advance.


Had a buddy buying a set of SRAM S27 wheels (by the way they are big ass junk) and SRAM Rival group set.

The SRAM wheels developed a freewheel failure (after 5 rides) and Shiny has honoured the warranty without asking any questions even though the wheelset had been purchased cheap through a sale.

Not sure though how they would deal with warranty issues coming from abroad.

I buy a lot on ebay but only the less expensive items (chains, cassettes, etc.) with the exception when a business seller explicitly states he will honour any warranty claims but even then will always prefer a reputable online retailer or brick and mortar store.


----------



## fourthgrace (Aug 2, 2010)

Cannot recommend Shiny Bikes. Ordered a Record threaded headset and was sent a threadless headset. Sent 3 x emails to ask to return and for refund including postage. No reply. Called them repeatedly and no answer. There is no customer service as far as my experience goes and I will not be placing any further orders with them. I recommend Ribble and Wiggle instead. Worth paying even a little extra for. Shiny Bikes rubbish.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

^I'm having the same problem, but I sent back the order after receiving a message that a full refund would be given. As of yet, this has not happened. I'm keeping my interactions logged on this thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ho...ht-shinybikes-com-order-gone-awry-289770.html


----------



## Johnny Dry (Feb 25, 2014)

*Be aware of "*****" bikes*

I have a terrible experience.
They shipped to the wrong address, the item returned to sender, but guess, the sender address was insufficient. The package stayed at the courrier depot for 20 days, even with 15 e-mails and phone calls to solve the problem.
At the end, they did not refund my money, about US$ 1,100.
That was my second order. The first one I had problems with stock. About 50 days do ship it.

Never more "***** bikes".


----------

